# Oppo to launch its Find 5 flagship smartphone in India



## ZTR (May 12, 2013)

> Yet another Chinese brand, Oppo is entering India and is planning to launch its flagship smartphone, Find 5, with specification similar to the HTC One, Sony Xperia Z and Samsung Galaxy S4.
> 
> *www.themobileindian.com/images/nnews/2013/05/12059/Find-5-1.jpg
> 
> ...




Oppo to launch smartphone to take on Xperia Z, HTC One in India
If this is true then this will be the best phone under 28k 

Also it has official PA and CM support.


----------



## Superayush (May 12, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Oppo to launch smartphone to take on Xperia Z, HTC One in India
> If this is true then this will be the best phone under 28k
> 
> Also it has official PA and CM support.



28k!!!!!

IMO overpriced knowing it won't have warranty and is a Chinese emerging brand ...they must learn from xiaomi how to price high end phones smartly 
Source
*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5161&idPhone2=5397


----------



## ZTR (May 12, 2013)

" All the Chinese brands will provide 3 months replacement warranty with 1 year support"

So it comes with warranty 

Also Android Guruz will sell Xiaomi phones also (if they don't sellout in an hour  ) in the near future.

www.themobileindian.com/news/11523_...ese-smartphone-brands-under-one-roof-in-India


----------



## quagmire (May 12, 2013)

When one can get a N4 for 25k why on earth would anyone buy a Chinese branded phone for 28k!


----------



## ZTR (May 12, 2013)

quagmire said:


> When one can get a N4 for 25k why on earth would anyone buy a Chinese branded phone for 28k!



Cause 1080p screen and warranty?

Also better camera..


----------



## quagmire (May 13, 2013)

^You can always get a N4 for 27k with Serve pro warranty and confirmed updates from Google..


----------



## amjath (May 13, 2013)

Or N5


----------



## pratyush997 (May 13, 2013)

Find 5 got official CM and  PA SUPPORT btw.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 13, 2013)

I don't understand one thing. Every damn phone is manufactured in China with different logos like Sony, etc. attached by the Chinese. How the hell will this suddenly become a bad phone simply because they attached their own logo instead of the ones we're familiar of? 

If you don't care about other people and branding, this is the best phone. (I've seen some Sony stickers here, I suggest applying that and calling it Xperia W to ye'r friends. Lawl. )


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I don't understand one thing. Every damn phone is manufactured in China with different logos like Sony, etc. attached by the Chinese. How the hell will this suddenly become a bad phone simply because they attached their own logo instead of the ones we're familiar of?
> 
> If you don't care about other people and branding, this is the best phone. (I've seen some Sony stickers here, I suggest applying that and calling it Xperia W to ye'r friends. Lawl. )


good idea...


the smartpone manufacturers have started launching too much "only inbuilt memory phones" lately..

we must have microsd card support..


----------



## ZTR (May 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I don't understand one thing. Every damn phone is manufactured in China with different logos like Sony, etc. attached by the Chinese. How the hell will this suddenly become a bad phone simply because they attached their own logo instead of the ones we're familiar of?
> 
> If you don't care about other people and branding, this is the best phone. (I've seen some Sony stickers here, I suggest applying that and calling it Xperia W to ye'r friends. Lawl. )



+10

Also this phone uses metal in its build which makes it better looking and handling than S4


----------



## ZTR (May 13, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Find 5 got official CM and  PA SUPPORT btw.



Already mentioned that in first post


----------



## theterminator (May 13, 2013)

N4 anyday... this crap, never


----------



## shreymittal (May 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I don't understand one thing. Every damn phone is manufactured in China with different logos like Sony, etc. attached by the Chinese. How the hell will this suddenly become a bad phone simply because they attached their own logo instead of the ones we're familiar of?
> 
> If you don't care about other people and branding, this is the best phone. (I've seen some Sony stickers here, I suggest applying that and calling it Xperia W to ye'r friends. Lawl. )



+10

Better than S4 anyday but not than N4 with servepro warranty.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 13, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Already mentioned that in first post


Err. Missed it


----------



## Empirial (May 13, 2013)

Why these brands are wasting their time & money in India? Who's gonna buy this PoPo....sorry  I mean OPPO?


----------



## nikufellow (May 13, 2013)

No micro sd slot  but still seems a good buy. Gsmarena review suggests the cam ain't that bad either even though with 13mp it only manges to come close to 8mp cameras of competitors


----------



## Empirial (May 13, 2013)

If a Movie is titled as "Bhootni Ka Nach Garam Tavve Pe" even Katrina Kaif in lead can't save it. I don't think anyone in India would pay 28k for this & scream Hey look I got Oppo & this is not a grand child of Hippo! How many people in india are aware of this brand & why would they pick Oppo over SXSP, SGS3 etc?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

While I agree about the lack of brand recognition, Oppo isn't your typical "China mobile". Oppo is a very respectable brand and makes reference quality bluray players. Oppo bluray players are a craze amongst the videophile community. 

Still, their phones are nowhere near as great as their bluray players and this device simply won't sell at that price.


----------



## Empirial (May 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> While I agree about the lack of brand recognition, Oppo isn't your typical "China mobile". Oppo is a very respectable brand and makes reference quality bluray players. Oppo bluray players are a craze amongst the videophile community.
> 
> Still, their phones are nowhere near as great as their bluray players and this device simply won't sell at that price.



Ok it might be a great brand, even Huawei is also a very respectable brand but what about A.S.S?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 13, 2013)

Another phone to dump in india at high prize. Better go for Xperia ZL which is ahead of this in every way.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Ok it might be a great brand, even Huawei is also a very respectable brand but what about A.S.S?



A.S.S would be a nightmare  

Finding Oppo service center might prove to be as difficult as finding tickets for ""Bhootni Ka Nach Garam Tavve Pe""


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> A.S.S would be a nightmare
> 
> Finding Oppo service center might prove to be as difficult as finding tickets for ""Bhootni Ka Nach Garam Tavve Pe""



hahahahaha  . koi to asli indian hai! xperia zl vs this oppo


----------



## ZTR (May 13, 2013)

The brand might not be well known but the phone is great and if I were to get a phone in 30k I would sure get this for the following reasons...

1.Metal build and great looks
2.Great Developer support with official PA and CM
3.As its not a common brand a unique phone which makes everyone curious about your phone 
4.Also I dont care about the brand of the phone as along as it has a good dev support and a good display


----------



## theterminator (May 13, 2013)

Brand does matter for me atleast. Samsung, Sony, LG, Apple, HTC, these have trust of their customers. They are known throughout the world so they have to be extra-cautious to preserve their Brand name. Also, they offer handsome salaries as compared to local brands so there's a quality in their products as the engineers in their developing team are usually highly qualified. Local brands may not have such luxury so they compromise on quality. But sometimes I too get overwhelmed with the things that these local brands offer. I mean , 8MP/2MP rear/front camera at below 10k . But there we see  it depends on person to person.


----------

